# UVM CREAM cows



## hcammack (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are some pictures of our Jerseys of University of Vermont CREAM. 

UVM Illusion Sierra EX 91 6 year old cow. 

Sierra and I 
















UVM Legion Siobahn EX 90 4 year old cow. 




Both of them together 





Let me know what you think, 
Henry


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't have cows, but I think they're lovely dairy animals!


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice and correct on their feet and legs, but I'd like to see a bit better udder support.  They appear to be in good condition for dairy cows.  

As you can probably tell, I'm a beef person, and dairy is a bit of a challenge to my uninformed eye.  I have bred cows artificially as a business for 25+ years now, and have never bred a dairy cow.


----------



## hcammack (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow never bred a dairy cow these girls are good Classified at Excellent 90 and 91 respectively the highest in the world in 97 and anything in the 90's is good. 

They are getting older but your right more cleft would be good in both. Who AI's beef?

Henry


----------

